# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  موسوعة التركيبات في الصيدلية

## لمسة شقاوة

موسوعة التركيبات في الصيدلية...أكثر من 100 تركيبة يمكنك ان تحضرها بنفسك في صيدليتك



*التحويلات**



1minim= 0.06cc
1grain=0.065gm
1fluid grain = 60mn = 3.6cc
1fluid OZ = 8fluid grain = 480mn = 28.4 cc
1 pound=7000grain=16 ounces=453.5924gm
1 Ounce = 437.5 grains = 28.3495 gm
1liter h2o=1 kgm=1000gm= 35 Ounces + 120 grains



1 ml = 1 gm = 15.5 grains
Chloral = chloral hydrate 10%
H2O2 27% = 100vol
H2O2 1% = 3.7 vol
10 vol = 37 cc



التركيبات


1-Simple syp
sugar 1920
water 1080



mix, stir, heat to boil, filter

يخلط ويقلبويوضع على النار ويقلب حتى الغليان ويعبأ وهو ساخن.



2-Strong lead subacetate
{Goulard's Extract}
Pb acetate 250gm
Pb monoxide 175gm
Aqua distilled to 1000
 
3-dil lead subacetate
strong soln + dist H2O recently boiled and cold to 1000ml

4-Castellani (magenta) paint
basic fuchin (magenta) 4gm
liq phenol 40gm
boric acid 8gm
resorcinol 80gm
acetone 40gm
alcohol 80gm
H2O to 1000 
Dissolve boric acid in boiling water .
Soln (1) {phenol + resorcinol + boric acid soln}
Soln (2) {basic fuchsine + alcohol + acetone}
Soln (1) + soln (2)
Used for ttt of tinea

5-Glycerin tannic
tannic acid 20gm 
glycerin 100



B.P.C
15% W/W
glycerol 80 
tannic acid 15





6-Glycerin aluminis
alum 20
glycerin 120
dist H2O 7.5



uses: astringent , haemostatic



7-Mel-boracis
borax 10
glycerin 5
honey 85
 
8-Glycerin magnesia
MgSo4 400 425 375 250 g
H2O 160 170 150 100ml
Glycerin 480 510 450 300ml



MgSo4 + H2O in beaker (not alum) heat till complete dissolution then add glycerin.
Used as wound dressing specially in diabetic.



9-Glycerin bicarbonate
[alkaline ear dp]
NaHco3 5gm
Glycerin 33ml
H2O to 100ml

10-Glycerin starch paste
[ Glycerin amyli]
starch 10gm
benzoic acid 0.2gm
dist water 20cc
glycerol add 100gm
Rub the starch & then benzoic acid with the dist water in a porcelain dish until a smooth mix is produced , then add the mix to glycerol previously heated to about 140c and mix well , heat at temp not exceed 140c with constant gentle stirring until a translucent jelly is obtained.





11-Glycerin supp
gelatin 14
glycerin 70
H2O to 100 

12-Argerol eye dp
argerol 2
dist H2O 100

13-Alkaline nasal wash
NaHco3 5g
NaCL 5g
Borax 5g
Aqua to 250g

14-Tannic iodine
Iodine 2.5g
KI 2.5g
Alcohol 90% 100

15-Glycerin ictheol
ictheol 10g
Glycerin 100cc





16-Glycerin iodine


[for throat]



iodine 0.25g
KI 0.6g
H2O 0.6cc
Oil of peppermint 0.1cc
Glycerin 25cc


To be shaked befor use


17-argerol ephedrine
[nasal dp]



argerol 15g
ephedrine 3g
H2O 300ml


Argerol=silver protein mild


250ml water + 3gm ephedrine stir well till dissolution complete to volume with water.


18-Iodine paint = Iodine forte
iodine 10
KI 6
Alcohol 90% to 100

19-Simple oint
lanoline or eucerine 10gm
white bees wax 10gm
soft paraffine 80gm
melt the white bees wax on water bath then add the lanolin and the soft paraffine , mix well and stir until cold.

20-Icthamol oint
10%in simple oint.









يتبع,*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*21-Sulpher oint

5% in simple oint



22-Zno oint

15% in simple oint



23-Boric acid oint

10% in simple oint



24-Salicylic acid oint

2% in simple oint



25- White ppt oint
[Ammoniated mercury]

5% NH4 mercury in simple oint





26-White field oint

benzoic acid 3g
salicylic acid 1.5g
hydrous wol fat 50g



27-oil of cade oint

oil of cade 10cc
hard paraffine 5gm
yellow soft paraffine 50gm



28-Bismuth & chalk mix

BiCO3 4g
Prep chalk (CaCO3) 2g
Tragacont 0.1g
Tr.Catechu 6g
Glycerin 20ml
Chloroform H2O to 100



29-mist alba

MagSO4 4
Light MagCO3 0.5
Peppermint H2O to 10



30-mist Hyoscymus & belladone

Tr.hyoscyamus 1
Tr.belladona 0.2
Chloroform H2O to 5
Syrup 1.5



31-Mist ammonia & senga


Amm.bicarb 0.2
Tr.Ipeca 0.6
Tr.Squil 0.5
Tr.senga 1.5
Syrup tolu 3
Aqua to 15
معلقه كبيرة بعد الاكل 3 مرات


32-Alcoholic ear dp

Boric acid 2g
Alcohol 90% 100ml

To be diluted with an equal amount of H2O for children.



33-Alum acetate ear dp

Al2(SO4)3 112.5
Acetic acid 33% 125
CaCO3 50
Dist water 375
Tartaric acid 22.5

Dissolve Al2(SO4)3 in 60cc dist water , add acetic acid + CaCO3 + rest of H2O , stand 24 hours , then add tartaric acid (don’t add CaCO3 directly to the soln) 
-the soln is used as ear dp
-the soln is diluted if used as lotion 1 – 20



34-Talbutte iodine

Iodine 25g
ZnI 15g
Glycerin 500cc
H2O to 1000



35-Vaginal douch

Boric acid 70g
Alum 23.25g
Phenol 2g
aromatic eucalyptus 3.5g
methyl salicylate 1.62g
menthol 0.01g
thymol 0.02g

2 معلقه صغيرة في لتر ماء دافئ.






36-Lugol's Iodine soln

Iodine 5g
Pot.iodide 10g
H2O to 100



37-ZnSO4 eye dp 0.5%

ZnSo4 0.05g
H2O to 10cc



38-Dakin's soln

0.45% to 0.5% soln of Na hypochloride.



39-Bendict reagent

hydrous or anhydrous NaCO3 100g
Na citrate 173g
CuSO4 17.5g
Aqua to 1000

a-NaCO3 + Na citrate dissolved in 100cc water.
b-CuSO4 dissolved in 100cc water.
Add (a) to (b) and complete to 1000.



40-Potion reviera eff mix

I-Alkalin mix
NaHCO3 7
Syrup 40
H2O 300

II-Acidic mix
Citric acid 8
Syrup 40
H2O 300

>>>>>>>يتبع*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*41-Gastric sedative prep

NaHCO3 0.6
BiCO3 0.6



42-Calamin lotion

Calamine 80g
Zno 80g
Lime H2O 1000ml
Glycerin 60ml



43-Calamin comp oint

Calamin 6.6g
Zno 0.25g
Soln of coal tar 3cc
Hydrous wool fat 12.5g
Yellow soft paraffin 50g



44-Aqua mentha

Oil of menthe 1
Aqua 1000



45-Aqua Cinnamon

Oil of Cinnamon 1
Aqua 500



46-Spirit Cinnamon

oil of Cinnamon 1cc
alcohol 90% 9cc



47-Aqua calcis
[lime H2O]

1gm calcium hydroxide in 1000cc H2O



48-menthol paraffin nasal dp

Menthol 1g
Eucalyptus 0.2g
Campher 1g
Liq . paraffin 100cc



49-Eusol soln

boric acid 12.5
chlorinated lime 12.5
H2O to 1000

uses : disinfectant lotion & wet dressing with equal
part of liq paraffin.
N.B: Such soln is irritant when applied undiluted and not recommended for use in this way.
Bec these leave fos 24 hours befor use. evidence that it delay wound healing.
N.B: should be useed within 2 weaks.



50-Aqua rosa

Saturated soln of oil of rose diluted before use with twice its volume.



51-Spirit anise

oil of Anis 1
alcohol 90% 9



52-Aqua chloroform

Chloroform 2.5
Aqua 1000



53-مس كـــــالــــــو

Salicylic acid 163.5g
Lactic 163.5g
Colladion to 980cc



54-مس تيـــنيـــا

Salicylic acid 3g
Benzoic acid 6g
Glycerin 8ml
Alcohol 60% to 100ml



55-Tr.Canthridis

add 1 ml extract to 10 ml alcohol 90%.



56-Gominol

Niouli oil 1% in paraffin oil.



57-Hydrous wool fat

wool fat 70
liq paraffine 10
water 20



58-مس للثعلبه

Liquor ammonia 15
Tr.canthridis 12.5
Tr.capsicum 12.5
Glycerin 10
Aqua rose 50



59-مجموعه زيوت للشعر

Panthenol 250
Almond oil 150
Olive oil 250
Castor oil 100
Coconut oil 250
Lavender oil 0.5



60-Glycerin borax

Borax 16.7g
Glycerin 100ml


يتبع,

*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*61-**Glycerin boric*

*Boric acid 30*
*Glycerin 100*


*62-Glycerin phenol*
*Phenol 5*
*Glycerin 100*



*63-Rehydran packets*
*NaCL 70gm*
*NaHCO3 50gm*
*KCL 30gm*
*Dextrose 400gm*



*64-Merchurocrome(Aqueous)*
*2% in hot water*


*65- Mercurochrome(alcoholic)*
*2% in 60% alcohol.*




*66-Gentian violet*
*gentian violet 1g*
*alcohol 20ml*
*H2O to 80ml*


*67-Glycerin iodine paint*

*I2 0.65*
*KI 1.95*
*Glycerin 28.4*





*68-Camphor oil*
*Camphor powder 20gm*
*French oil to 100cc*



*69-Chlorophenicol otic dp*
*mephenicol eye dp + 450mg chloramphenicol pd*
*((cidocetin vial* *→** 5% otic dp))*



*70-**تركيبه لتسلخات الأطفال*

*Panthenol 20ml*
*NaHCO3 0.5g*
*Oil of menthe 0.5*
*Rose H2O 150ml*

*سأسأة بعد كل غيار*






*71-**تركيبه لسقوط**الشعر*

*Pilocarpine NO3 1.5*
*Tr.canthridis 7.5*
*Tr.jaborandi 15*
*Resorcinol 3*
*Salicylic acid 3*
*Quinine HCL 1.5*
*Panthenol 50*
*Olive oil 30*
*Lavender 0.5(10 dp)*
*Alcohol 70% to 300*



*72-Crystalline penicillin eye dp*
*500,000 I.U diluted to 50 cc dist water.*
*One vial + 2ml dist H2O.*




*73-ZnSO4 mouth wash*
*ZnSO4 2.2g*
*ZnCl2 1.14*
*Dil HCL 1.04ml*
*Comp.tartarazine soln 1.04ml*
*CHCL3 H2O to 1000*

*To be diluted with 20 times its volume with water before use.*




*74-Cacao butter cream*
*oil of cacao butter 10*
*liq paraffine 5*
*cold cream 50*
*lanolin 15*

*دهان**للشعر يوم بعد يوم**.*




*75-Syrup polygalae*
*Liq.extract of senega 5% in syrup.*








*76-Iodoform mixture*
*15cc capsicum + 15cc jaborandi + 0.25gm Tr.iodomethyl(iodoform) im 20cc 95% alcohol.*



*77-Tr.iodofortis (strong iodine)*

*Iodin 10gm*
*Pot.iodide 6gm*
*Water 10cc*
*Alcohol 90% to 100cc*



*78-**تركيبه للشعر الموجود تحت الجلد*

*Boric acid 4%*
*Alcohol 50*
*Ether 50*


*79-ZnO/Phenol liniment*

*ZnO 10g*
*Liquefied phenol 2.2ml*
*Tragacanth 5g*
*Glycerin 3ml*
*Water to 100ml*




*80-Savlon soln*
*60ml conc soln + 240 ml H2O*


*81-Lime water*
*Calcium hydroxide 3g*
*Water to 1000ml*



*82-Tr.Iodide*
*I2 20*
*NaI 24*
*Alcohol 500*
*Water to 1000*

*83-Kaolin mixture*

*light kaolin 40*
*light Mag-carbonate 10*
*sod bicarbonate 10*
*Conc peppermint emulsion 5*
*Double strength chloroform H2O 100*
*water to 200*
*(this prep must be recently prepared).*



*84-Potassium iodide mix*

*KI 1g*
*Liq liquorices 7.5ml*
*Aromatic amm.spirit 1ml*
*Conc chloroform H2O 1ml*
*H2O to 50*



*85-Tr.Comphor Co*

*Tr.Opium 5ml*
*Benzoic acid 500mg*
*Compher 300mg*
*Anise oil 0.3ml*

*It contain about 5mg morphine in 10ml.*



*86-Rhubarb*
*&*
*Soda mix*






*Sod.Bicarbonate 20*
*Comp Tr of Rhubarb 40*
*Comp Tr of Gentian 40*
*Peppermint water to 300*







*87-Round*


*Tr.Rhei 50*
*Alcohol 30*
*H2O 20*
*NaHCO3 15*
*Glycerin 20ml*
*Peppermint to 100*



*88-Bismuth oxy Comp*

*Bismuth sub carb 1g*
*CaCO3 3*
*Heavy MagCO3 3*
*Sod bicarb 1*



*89-**تركيبه بودرة لحمو النيل*

*Menthol 0.5%*
*ZnO 20%*
*Talc 50%*
*Calamine powder 20%*
*Boric acid 10%*



*90- Menth+Zno+Talc+glyc+kaolin*

*Menthol 0.75*
*ZnO 35*
*Talc 35*
*Glycerin 15*
*Kaolin 15*
*Aqua calcis 300*

*سأسأة مرتين* *يوميا**.*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

91-Dusting powder



*Phenol 2g*
*ZnO 2g*
*Calamine 30g*
*Talc add 100g*


*92-Unna's paste*


*ZnO 15*
*Gelatin 15*
*Glycerol 35*
*Diat water 35*


*a-soak the amount of gelatin in water for 15 min then put half amount of glycerin in W.B.*
*b-dissolve the soaked gelatin in the glycerin.*
*c-lavigate the reminded amount of glycerin with ZnO*
*d-put (c) on (a).*









*93-Oily calamine lotion (B.P)*


*(Calamine liniment)*


*calamine 5g*
*wool fat 1g*
*oleic acid 0.5g*
*arachis oil 50ml*
*calcium hydroxide soln to 100ml*










*94-Alkaline eye lotion*



*3.5% NaHCO3 in H2O.*










*95-Pediatric Ipeca mix*



*Ipeca liquid ext 7ml*
*Glycerin 10ml*
*Dil acetic acid 0.25ml*
*Syrup to 100ml*


*Dose: for children 6-18 months 10ml.*
*15ml for children 18-5years.*





*96-Rhei & Co mix*


*Tr.Rhubarb 1ml*
*Light Mag carb 500mg*
*Sod bicarb 500mg*
*Tr.ginger 0.3ml*
*Chloroform water to 5ml*
*Dose : 10 – 20 ml.*










*97-Hyoscyamus & Buchu mix*



*potassium citrate 1g*
*Tr Of hyoscyamus 1ml*
*Tr of Buchu 1ml*
*Chloroform water to 15ml*










*98-**تركيبه للشعر**الابيض*



*Sulpher 3g*
*Lead acetate 4.5g*
*Glycerin 25ml*
*Rose water to 200cc*










*99-Scott's oint*



*Mercury oint 100g*
*Yellow bees wax 60g*
*Olive oil 60ml*
*Camphor 30g*








*100-Mercury oint*



*Mercury ****l 30*
*Oleated mercury 1.5*
*Wool fat 43*
*Yellow bees wax 7*
*Yellow soft paraffin 18.5*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

اهم 20 تركيبة صيدلانية

Icthamol Oint. 
Icthtyl 10gm 
Simple Oint (Vasline) to 100gm 
**Used in inflammed boiles** 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Whitfield Oint. 
Benzoic acid 3gm 
Saliaylic acid 1.5gm 
Lanolin to 50gm 
**Used as antifuungal** 


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Zinc Oxide Oint. 
Zno 15gm 
Vasline to 100gm 
**Used as astringent, soothing, and protective** 


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Sulphur Oint. 
Sulphur acid 5gm 
Liq. paraffin 5ml 
Vasline to 100ml 
**Used for Acne** 


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Paints

Glycerin borax Paint 
borax 13gm 
Glycerin to 100ml 
**Astringent& sootheing in mouth ulcers** 


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Gentian Violet Paint 
Gentian Violet 1gm 
Alcohol 70% (H2O) to100ml 


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Mercurochrome Paint (aquous) 
Mercurochrome 2gm 
Water to 100ml 


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Mercurochrome Paint (Alc) 
Mercurochrome 2gm 
Alchol 60% to 100ml 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Iodine Paint 10% (strong soln.) 
Iodine 10gm 
KI 6gm 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Castellani's Paint (Magenta) 
Basic fuchsine 0.4gm 
Phenol 4gm 
Boric acid 0.8gm 
Resorciol 8gm 
Method :

Dissolve boric acid in boiling water .
Phenol+resorcinol+boric acid solution .... soln(1) 
Basic fuchsine+Alc+Acetone ....soln(2) 
Soln(1) + Soln(2) ..... Paint 

Another Method :

Phenol in water ....soln(1) 
Basic fuchsine+Alc ....soln(2) 
Boric acid+soln(1) ....soln(3) 
soln(2)+soln(3) .... soln(4) 
After 2hrs add soln(4)+Resorcinol ....soln(5) 
After other 2hrs add soln(5)+Acetone ..... paint 


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Sod. Thiosulphate Paint 
Sod thiosulphate 30gm 
Water to 100ml 
**Used for Tinea versicolor (T.V)** 


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Bergamot Oil Paint 
Bergmot Oil 10ml 
Alc. 95% 100ml 
** for vitiling & hypopigmentation** 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Lotions

Calamine Lotion 
Calamine 8gm 
ZnO 8gm 
Glycerin 6ml 
lime water or rose water 6ml 
**Used for soothing and antiseptic** 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Lead-Subacetate Lotion
(conc. solution) 
pb - acetate 250gm 
pb - oxide 175gm 
Dist. water to 1000ml 
Method :

Dissolve (pb-acetate) in boiling water then cool, then add pb-oxide ..
Set a side for 48 hrs. with shaking then filter with washing 
Strong soln of pb subacetate...12.5ml 
Dist water ...to 1000ml 
N.B. Must be freshly Prepared

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Boric acid Lotion 
boric acid 4gm 
Dist water to 1000ml 
**Used for skin antiseptic**
2% eye lotion 


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Pot - Permengante Lotion
1/10000 or 1/8000 or 1/5000 
i.e. K-perment 1gm 
water to 5000ml
or 8000ml
or 10000ml 


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Drops & Washs

Glycerin bicarbonate ear drops 
Sod biconb 5gm 
Glycerin 33ml 
Water to 100ml 
**Used for washing out ear wax **

----------

